# Proud New Reo Grand Owner



## bjorncoetsee (26/8/14)

Thanks to @Rob Fisher im the proud owner of n LP Reo Grand copper
He even sent some rayon and kanthal and 2 drip tips and 4 juice bottles!!
Thanx Rob!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## johan (26/8/14)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Thanks to @Rob Fisher im the proud owner of n LP Reo Grand copper
> He even sent some rayon and kanthal and 2 drip tips and 4 juice bottles!!
> Thanx Rob!


 
Congratulations and grab yourself a badge:


----------



## kevkev (26/8/14)

Good going! Enjoy!


----------



## rogue zombie (26/8/14)

Congrats and enjoy!


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Marzuq (26/8/14)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Thanks to @Rob Fisher im the proud owner of n LP Reo Grand copper
> He even sent some rayon and kanthal and 2 drip tips and 4 juice bottles!!
> Thanx Rob!


@bjorncoetsee congrats. she is a stunner. be sure to update the *list of reoville residents post.*


----------



## DoC (26/8/14)

Congrats brother. 

Sent from my DeLorean


----------



## Oupa (26/8/14)

Congrats! Just wondering if anybody is keeping track of new Reo households for ECF in @Andre 's absence?


----------



## Marzuq (26/8/14)

Oupa said:


> Congrats! Just wondering if anybody is keeping track of new Reo households for ECF in @Andre 's absence?


 
it may be wise for all new reo owners to send @Andre a pm in his absence just so he knows who needs to be added to the list...


----------



## Oupa (26/8/14)

There is actually a Roll Call page here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reo-roll-call.1603/page-20

I think new Reonauts should rather post there for @Andre to pick up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (26/8/14)

Oupa said:


> There is actually a Roll Call page here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reo-roll-call.1603/page-20
> 
> I think new Reonauts should rather post there for @Andre to pick up.


 
I think the last update to ECF was done by @Rob Fisher and accordingly assume he has taken up the interim responsibility.


----------



## vaalboy (26/8/14)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Silver (26/8/14)

Congrats @bjorncoetsee !
And welcome to Reoville.
I wish you all the very best and a super duper vaping experience


----------



## Andre (26/8/14)

Congrats. And most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy and please do give us your initial impressions once you have had a vape or two.


----------



## Andre (26/8/14)

Oupa said:


> Congrats! Just wondering if anybody is keeping track of new Reo households for ECF in @Andre 's absence?


Yes, I am. But from Friday I shall be out of wi-fi range until middle September.


Marzuq said:


> it may be wise for all new reo owners to send @Andre a pm in his absence just so he knows who needs to be added to the list...


That would be good.


Oupa said:


> There is actually a Roll Call page here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reo-roll-call.1603/page-20
> 
> I think new Reonauts should rather post there for @Andre to pick up.


Yes, that could also work, but a PM will be easier for me.


johan said:


> I think the last update to ECF was done by @Rob Fisher and accordingly assume he has taken up the interim responsibility.


Yes, he has, thankfully. Shall co-ordinate with him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

